# A good time/place to buy TurboTax?



## Leaf (Jul 10, 2016)

Is there a good time or place to buy the TurboTax and have some extra discounts? The Self Employed cost $89.99 right now, and if you add the state for $39.99 and the audit protection for $59.99 that's pretty close to $200!

I feel like that's a lot to pay.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Amazon is normally the cheapest I've found. Do the Discover card promo for a free $50 and cancel it.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 10, 2016)

I see. I already have a discover card but I don't see TurboTax right now under the merchants with whom they have some deals/discount.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

I bought mine a week or two ago. I have amazon store card so 5% off and no tax. So about 13% cheaper than Walmart


----------



## Leaf (Jul 10, 2016)

Did you buy the Home & Business edition? 
That one is listed right now for $79.86 and looks like you can download/print and mail your state return without the need for extra cost.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

I use deluxe. I print file my State. Home and business is for self employeed with employees. You can do 1099 in Deluxe. Do some research to make sure of what version you need.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 10, 2016)

Yep, looks Deluxe is the winner! I see among the forms that they have Schedule C (as well as tons of other forms I don't need) and all for just $49.86 plus a 5% cash back when I use my Discover.
Thank you A-Driver, you are the man!


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Welcome. I have capital gains this year so we will see how well it works. I've had good luck in the past with Amazon refunding software anyway. I accidentally order Mac and needed PC. They fixed it.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

I see Schedule C available only on_ self employed_ and not _deluxe_ according to the intuit website?
https://turbotax.intuit.com/personal-taxes/online/


----------



## Leaf (Jul 10, 2016)

Schedule C is available on the Deluxe CD version, not online.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh...then I may try Costco. They have discounts currently on turbo tax.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 10, 2016)

Amazon also has a good discount going on currently. Make sure you get the one for both federal and state.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I picked up T/T Deluxe today at Costco for $39.95 after the $10 instant coupon. I've already run my self employment income/expenses, just answering the questions about both and entering the numbers.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

Another option for you non Costco folks is following the link via your partner app (or online portal I think) on partner rewards to get the Uber discount on Turbo Tax. $69.99 for Turbo Tax Self Employed or bundle with Quickbooks for $12/month for 6 months. I personally contemplated Quickbooks but feel that tracking my business expenses on an excel spreadsheet is a much more affordable option. QB kinda seems like overkill for rideshare, as it also process invoices, payroll, etc. and items that a small business with vendors and employees would greatly benefit from. But, to each their own.


----------

